# Solved: Output log file from PSExec batch



## bparker (Nov 11, 2004)

I have created a couple batch files to easily update firefox on users computers. See the scripts below.

This executes a batch file on all computers listed in the firefoxusers.txt file.


```
psexec @firefoxusers.txt -u [I]AdminUsername[/I] -p [I]password[/I] c:\installers\firefox.bat
```
This is the file that is executed from the one above to install the file silently from a shared drive.


```
pushd \\server\applications\firefox

firefoxsetup.exe -ms

popd
```
My problem is that when I run this script I have no idea if the software was installed correctly or not. I am looking for a way to just output what was run so I can go through and see if anything failed.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not sure if Redirection will work or not.
http://www.robvanderwoude.com/redirection.php

You could try this.
psexec @firefoxusers.txt -u AdminUsername -p password c:\installers\firefox.bat 2> errorlog.txt

or inside your batch file. Not sure if this one witll work or not.
firefoxsetup.exe -ms 2> \\server\applications\firefox\errorlog.txt


----------



## bparker (Nov 11, 2004)

That worked great. Thanks.


----------

